# New feature firmware coming to the EOS R5, EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III in the next couple of weeks [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2021)

> I have been told that the new features firmware for the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6 and Canon EOS-1D X Mark III is “done” and will be released in the next couple of weeks.
> The EOS R5, EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III will all get C-Log 3 and new compression for 4K video.
> The EOS R5 and EOS-1D X Mark III will get a Cinema RAW Light option.
> The addition of 1080p @120fps will definitely be coming to the EOS R5 as well.
> As always with any firmware, a bug could be found that may delay things, but by the sounds of it, the firmware is going out to testers and reviewers relatively soon if it hasn’t gone out already.



Continue reading...


----------



## Richard Anthony (Mar 17, 2021)

Well they are hardly going to make the next firmware updates that good now , especially if they are bring out a cinema version of the R5 .


----------



## Andy Westwood (Mar 17, 2021)

Good news! very little extra feature will help my R6 to keep hold of its value a little longer and help resale values! What am I talking about, I’m so pleased with the R6 why would I even be thinking this right now 

Nice also to see Canon supporting its current customers with additional features as well as bug fixes.


----------



## GMAX (Mar 17, 2021)

Only video... How about animal eye AF for the 1DXIII with the next firmware ???


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 17, 2021)

No compression for 8k raw? Surely they want to compete moreso with the A1 with its paltry 200mb/s 8K video


----------



## dlee13 (Mar 17, 2021)

Damn, disappointed to see only video features. The only two things that I want to make the R6 absolutely perfect for me is zebra highlight warnings when shooting and auto rotate when reviewing images.


----------



## btruo292 (Mar 17, 2021)

Can someone explain to me what the new compression for 4K videos is referring to?


----------



## sfericean (Mar 17, 2021)

Nice! Happy to finally hear something about updates on firmware!


----------



## sfericean (Mar 17, 2021)

btruo292 said:


> Can someone explain to me what the new compression for 4K videos is referring to?


I would imagine its ALL-I, but now looking at the wording, I'm interested to see if we'll get ALL-I for 1080p as well. Lets hope.


----------



## somebodE (Mar 17, 2021)

I hope the fix the camera locking up (R5).


----------



## padam (Mar 17, 2021)

btruo292 said:


> Can someone explain to me what the new compression for 4K videos is referring to?


I think it refers to the R5 4k120p being ALL-I only, they will add IPB option to that.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Mar 17, 2021)

No record limits in non heat limited modes and zebras in photo and video for both R5/R6 should here.

That and the custom modes in video on the R6. This feels like a weird thing to be missing. More on the side of unfinished firmware than “feature” for the R5.


----------



## frjmacias (Mar 17, 2021)

Hell yes! I've been having a blast with my R5 for the two months I've owned it and I was anxiously waiting for this firmware update. I do hope it at least improves cooldown times for video, but it is already shaping up to be excellent. For my use case, I doubt I would need to change to the R5c, but if possible, I may buy it anyways depending on what other surprises it brings.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 17, 2021)

padam said:


> I think it refers to the R5 4k120p being ALL-I only, they will add IPB option to that.


It may allow 8k raw and 4k/120 to be externally recorded via HDMI


----------



## padam (Mar 17, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> It may allow 8k raw and 4k/120 to be externally recorded via HDMI


Even their Cinema cameras don't do that.
They will add the Cinema RAW Light option for the 1DX III and R5, I would not expect more than that.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 18, 2021)

They seriously need alternative codecs for 8K as well, the data rates are absurd. Doubt we'll see many more improvements for video with the R5c incoming.

Only major update I want is more options for shooting speed with e-shutter, 20fps only is annoying, a 10-12fps option would be perfect.


----------



## definedphotography (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> It may allow 8k raw and 4k/120 to be externally recorded via HDMI



Nope. Thats a limit of the bandwidth of the HDMI port in the R5.

You'll need to wait either for the R5c if it has an HDMI 2.1 port or an R5 mk II


----------



## Besisika (Mar 18, 2021)

padam said:


> I think it refers to the R5 4k120p being ALL-I only, they will add IPB option to that.


That would be really nice!


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2021)

padam said:


> Even their Cinema cameras don't do that.
> They will add the Cinema RAW Light option for the 1DX III and R5, I would not expect more than that.


I'm not a cinema camera user but trying to understand the issues.... Cinema RAW light gives a 3-5x reduction in file size/bandwidth. It isn't clear to me if this is only for raw files ie 8k for the R5 or any video mode. Reducing the bandwidth means that the HDMI 2.0 port is able to handle the throughput within its spec. Currently 4k/60 is okay external which is 340Mbps. 
4k/120 ALL-I is currently 1880Mbps and 8k/30 IPB/ALL-I/Raw is 680/1300/2600. 8k raw and 4k120 with Cinema raw lite still wouldn't get down to ~340Mbps but could be recorded in the USH-II SD card as 10bit 8k30 IPB can today.
The release of the R5c could change what is possible especially to differentiate from the R5. If the R5c has a HDMI 2.1 port then higher throughput is possible and avoid the internal card size/speed issue.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2021)

definedphotography said:


> Nope. Thats a limit of the bandwidth of the HDMI port in the R5.
> 
> You'll need to wait either for the R5c if it has an HDMI 2.1 port or an R5 mk II


The R5 HMDI 2.0 port can't be changed but using compression (Cinema lite) may allow the port to be used for external recording. Depends on the compression level. Currently, 4k60 at 340Mbps is handled. 5x compression for 8kraw would be >500Mbps so probably not but 4k/120 could meet the spec


----------



## definedphotography (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> The R5 HMDI 2.0 port can't be changed but using compression (Cinema lite) may allow the port to be used for external recording. Depends on the compression level. Currently, 4k60 at 340Mbps is handled. 5x compression for 8kraw would be >500Mbps so probably not but 4k/120 could meet the spec



Yep, its possible. I can't imagine the heat generated by chewing on all that data will be too good though.


----------



## macrunning (Mar 18, 2021)

As a photographer that doesn't use the video this is disappointing to hear. The animal eye focus tracks well in the VF but 9 out 10 shots I pull up on the computer are out of focus. It would be nice to see this fixed. I have combed thru the forums and been trying the various methods folks have offered up to others to resolve this issue such as higher shutter speeds and shutting off IS when doing so. Even when using a tripod I am getting back focus even though the animal tracking shows to be right on target in the EVF.. It would also be nice to use the Canon Connect App with the R5 without the app crashing it several times during use. The app is extremely sluggish and not very user friendly. Taking pictures in live view results in blacked out screens so you lose track of your subject. Also can't seem to override the single point focus setting through live view. Animal eye focus seems to be non-existent thru the app. It would also be nice to have the exposure compensation show up in a sub menu in the EVF just like they do with the focus options (when using the control ring on the lens).


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, YES! On the photo side, I would love to get more shooting speed options for electronic shutter. But seriously, there is a whole thread of great input from users...Canon could make some of them a reality and really add more value to the R5 compared to the new Sony A1.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2021)

definedphotography said:


> Yep, its possible. I can't imagine the heat generated by chewing on all that data will be too good though.


Without the cards in the body, their heat isn't contributing to the thermal load. The processor will be working hard though for the compression but could be similar to 4KHQ work loads which gives very long external record times.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2021)

macrunning said:


> As a photographer that doesn't use the video this is disappointing to hear. The animal eye focus tracks well in the VF but 9 out 10 shots I pull up on the computer are out of focus. It would be nice to see this fixed. I have combed thru the forums and been trying the various methods folks have offered up to others to resolve this issue such as higher shutter speeds and shutting off IS when doing so. Even when using a tripod I am getting back focus even though the animal tracking shows to be right on target in the EVF.. It would also be nice to use the Canon Connect App with the R5 without the app crashing it several times during use. The app is extremely sluggish and not very user friendly. Taking pictures in live view results in blacked out screens so you lose track of your subject. Also can't seem to override the single point focus setting through live view. Animal eye focus seems to be non-existent thru the app. It would also be nice to have the exposure compensation show up in a sub menu in the EVF just like they do with the focus options (when using the control ring on the lens).


My R5's eye-AF tracks well in the EVF but also focuses well in the files. Is it a lens problem?


----------



## 2Cents (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> No compression for 8k raw? Surely they want to compete moreso with the A1 with its paltry 200mb/s 8K video


Likely saving that for their comparable flagship (R1)


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2021)

2Cents said:


> Likely saving that for their flagship camera (R1)


entirely possible. It would assume a minimum 45mp sensor of course. That is the big question now as 1DX shooters don't need/want the extra resolution but competition from Sony/Nikon could be an issue. I don't understand why the A1 has >45mp though. Oversampling 8.1k to 8k seems to be a waste of processing resources and the extra mp doesn't add much.


----------



## 2Cents (Mar 18, 2021)

btruo292 said:


> Can someone explain to me what the new compression for 4K videos is referring to?


Most likely 4:2:0. Something that isn't so hard on computer systems. Hopefully they've come up with with a way to keep 422 but less taxing on processors.


----------



## Monte (Mar 18, 2021)

GMAX said:


> Only video... How about animal eye AF for the 1DXIII with the next firmware ???


YES!!!!! This is what I was hoping for when I read the title.


----------



## TravelerNick (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> It may allow 8k raw and 4k/120 to be externally recorded via HDMI



What recorder would you use? At the very least you'd need HDMI 2.1 but SDI would be better. Do you want to spend more for a recorder than the camera?

Writing out the USB port would be nice.


----------



## TravelerNick (Mar 18, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> They seriously need alternative codecs for 8K as well, the data rates are absurd. Doubt we'll see many more improvements for video with the R5c incoming.



The rumour suggest Lite raw. Unless they support something like Braw I doubt it'll get better than that.


----------



## TravelerNick (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> The R5 HMDI 2.0 port can't be changed but using compression (Cinema lite) may allow the port to be used for external recording. Depends on the compression level. Currently, 4k60 at 340Mbps is handled. 5x compression for 8kraw would be >500Mbps so probably not but 4k/120 could meet the spec




I don't think it works that way.

To do what you're suggesting you would need a recorder that could understand raw lite . Convert it to a video stream for the monitor and at the same time record it.

I think most recorders are just recording the video stream not decoding anything. They rely on the camera sending out a signal the monitor can understand.

The simplest thing would be for the USB port to send out a data signal that could be recorded to an USB drive. The same way the CFe card to USB adapters work but without the kludge of the adapter.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2021)

TravelerNick said:


> What recorder would you use? At the very least you'd need HDMI 2.1 but SDI would be better. Do you want to spend more for a recorder than the camera?
> 
> Writing out the USB port would be nice.


Good question for the recorder but cinema lite could mean that external is possible through HDMI 2.0
I believe that Canon's announcement did include "Canon Cinema RAW light addition" so the compression could make it possible
The recorder should cost less than the CFe cards though


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2021)

TravelerNick said:


> I don't think it works that way.
> 
> To do what you're suggesting you would need a recorder that could understand raw lite . Convert it to a video stream for the monitor and at the same time record it.
> 
> ...


Agreed that a monitor wouldn't be possible AFAIK. How does the current recorders manage 4k/60 - dropping alternative frames for the monitor?

USB recording to a USB drive would be ideal - effectively the same as the SD/Cfe cards. Currently the USB port is used for power and connection to PC but I haven't used that connectivity before.
The port is USB3.1 Gen 2 so 10 Gbit/s data rate over 1 lane using 128b/132b encoding (effective 1212 MB/s). The rates specified in the manual are Mbps (small "b") so definitely fast enough!
File transfer to PC is supported but is live recording?


----------



## macrunning (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> My R5's eye-AF tracks well in the EVF but also focuses well in the files. Is it a lens problem?


I don’t think so. I’ve experienced it with the RF 24-15omm F4 L, RF 35mm F1.8 & RF 85mm F1.2 L


----------



## TheSalvatore (Mar 18, 2021)

macrunning said:


> As a photographer that doesn't use the video this is disappointing to hear. The animal eye focus tracks well in the VF but 9 out 10 shots I pull up on the computer are out of focus. It would be nice to see this fixed. I have combed thru the forums and been trying the various methods folks have offered up to others to resolve this issue such as higher shutter speeds and shutting off IS when doing so. Even when using a tripod I am getting back focus even though the animal tracking shows to be right on target in the EVF.. It would also be nice to use the Canon Connect App with the R5 without the app crashing it several times during use. The app is extremely sluggish and not very user friendly. Taking pictures in live view results in blacked out screens so you lose track of your subject. Also can't seem to override the single point focus setting through live view. Animal eye focus seems to be non-existent thru the app. It would also be nice to have the exposure compensation show up in a sub menu in the EVF just like they do with the focus options (when using the control ring on the lens).


It could be the lens problem. I have some canon lenses which can't keep up with the R5's H+ speed. You can check by attaching the lens and switch it on, then look at the left side of the screen to see if the H+ icon is blinking in green or white. Green = when the lens can match up the focus speed. Whereas, white tends to have slower af.


----------



## Kam (Mar 18, 2021)

The EOS R6 currently has the worst dynamic range of ALL current gen Full Frame cameras. 
R5, S1, S5, S1H, A7SIII, Z6II etc. 

Will Clog 3 make it better by a noticeable amount?


----------



## Twinix (Mar 18, 2021)

Hopefully the R6 will get All-I recording. It should also have dual card slot recording, but I don’t see that coming. Clog 3 is nice, my XA50 has it.


----------



## TravelerNick (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Agreed that a monitor wouldn't be possible AFAIK. How does the current recorders manage 4k/60 - dropping alternative frames for the monitor?



IIRC HDMI 2.0 maxes out at 4K/60. So that's okay. It's anything more than that you run into issues.


----------



## armd (Mar 18, 2021)

Why does Canon ignore stills photographers? We need at a minimum, 1) real time zebras for highlights. The histogram is useless. 2) Greater ability to customize buttons including the capability to button switch between ES/MS, crop/FF, etc. 3) Different rates for ES other than 20fps in servo (come on Canon 10 fps should be an easy addition - 1/2 the frame substitution.)


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 18, 2021)

armd said:


> Why does Canon ignore stills photographers? We need at a minimum, 1) real time zebras for highlights. The histogram is useless. 2) Greater ability to customize buttons including the capability to button switch between ES/MS, crop/FF, etc. 3) Different rates for ES other than 20fps in servo (come on Canon 10 fps should be an easy addition - 1/2 the frame substitution.)


I have the button on the front of the camera set to switch between FF and crop. You could give that a shot, unless you need it tied to another function.


----------



## macrunning (Mar 18, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> It could be the lens problem. I have some canon lenses which can't keep up with the R5's H+ speed. You can check by attaching the lens and switch it on, then look at the left side of the screen to see if the H+ icon is blinking in green or white. Green = when the lens can match up the focus speed. Whereas, white tends to have slower af.


The RF glass I mentioned I'm using is all Green and suppose to support H+ frame rates


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 18, 2021)

One really obvious thing to be fixed in R5 firmware is to allow different frame rates when in full ES mode. You already can specify 3 FPS rates if not in full ES mode, so why not keep those rates (highest/medium/low) at the very least when switching to full ES to go noise-free?

Also, (again), it'd be great to allow an "aperture bracketing" option. I'll keep mentioning it until they finally do it (one of these decades!).


----------



## bugbob (Mar 18, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> Damn, disappointed to see only video features. The only two things that I want to make the R6 absolutely perfect for me is zebra highlight warnings when shooting and auto rotate when reviewing images.


I was just going to post the same comment!


----------



## peters (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey everyone, this is a rumour, not a final list of features  so who knows what features will be there finaly =)


----------



## Stephenmreyes (Mar 18, 2021)

Y’all think we’ll get c-log 2 on the r6?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> No compression for 8k raw? Surely they want to compete moreso with the A1 with its paltry 200mb/s 8K video


Compression is the entire point of Cinema RAW Light.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> The R5 HMDI 2.0 port can't be changed but using compression (Cinema lite) may allow the port to be used for external recording. Depends on the compression level. Currently, 4k60 at 340Mbps is handled. 5x compression for 8kraw would be >500Mbps so probably not but 4k/120 could meet the spec


4K 120 and 8K 60 are theoretically the same size.
Outside of RAW, the data rates are after H.265 compression.


----------



## frjmacias (Mar 18, 2021)

Stephenmreyes said:


> Y’all think we’ll get c-log 2 on the r6?


The three cameras are getting CLog 3, but CLog 2 is generally reserved for their cinema cameras. If any DSLR body style camera would get it, my money is on the R1.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 18, 2021)

Stephenmreyes said:


> Y’all think we’ll get c-log 2 on the r6?


I doubt R6 has the dynamic range to benefit from C-LOG 2


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 18, 2021)

macrunning said:


> The animal eye focus tracks well in the VF but 9 out 10 shots I pull up on the computer are out of focus. It would be nice to see this fixed.


You are going to have to face it: Either your camera isn't working properly, or your lens is having problems, or your technique is flawed.

To only get a 10% keeper rate from an R5 is a clear indication of a problem that has nothing to do with the proper functioning and operation of this camera, a camera so easy to use it feels like cheating for even marginally competent photographers.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 18, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> You are going to have to face it: Either your camera isn't working properly, or your lens is having problems, or your technique is flawed.
> 
> To only get a 10% keeper rate from an R5 is a clear indication of a problem that has nothing to do with the proper functioning and operation of this camera, a camera so easy to use it feels like cheating for even marginally competent photographers.


What possible technique would result in 9/10 failures?
This definitely is not a common enough problem to expect any firmware update.
I would contact Canon support.


----------



## macrunning (Mar 18, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> You are going to have to face it: Either your camera isn't working properly, or your lens is having problems, or your technique is flawed.
> 
> To only get a 10% keeper rate from an R5 is a clear indication of a problem that has nothing to do with the proper functioning and operation of this camera, a camera so easy to use it feels like cheating for even marginally competent photographers.


For quite a while I questioned my technique and hesitated to post anything. That is why I've been online reading forums and watching YouTube videos to get better technique and understanding of how to better use the R5 as well as reading up on others experiencing the same issue.. After reading how others have encountered the same issue I'm starting to think my technique isn't the issue. It really sucks that the eye auto focus is always back focused or front focused from the eye. I've been practicing with my dogs for months, shooting everything from F1.8 to F4 at 1/1000th-1/1600th (ISO set to auto) only for most of the focus to end up on the nose or ears. I have usually had IBS on but recently turned this off. I'm going to give it another couple of weeks practicing with higher shutter (1/1600th-1/2000th) and IBS off before contacting Canon. I want to eliminate this being a 'technique issue' before sounding the alarm.


----------



## peters (Mar 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> 4K 120 and 8K 60 are theoretically the same size.
> Outside of RAW, the data rates are after H.265 compression.


I am not sure about that. 
They may have originaly the same amount of pixels that needs to be stored. But if we look at the way a compression work, its about 2 things: 
- changes in the image
- changes in the image over time
So the temporal factor is in there as well, which is different. So probably a different way to calculate to content of all the P frames between the I-Frames...


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Compression is the entire point of Cinema RAW Light.


Agreed. I was responding to a separate comment


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 19, 2021)

macrunning said:


> For quite a while I questioned my technique and hesitated to post anything. That is why I've been online reading forums and watching YouTube videos to get better technique and understanding of how to better use the R5 as well as reading up on others experiencing the same issue.. After reading how others have encountered the same issue I'm starting to think my technique isn't the issue. It really sucks that the eye auto focus is always back focused or front focused from the eye. I've been practicing with my dogs for months, shooting everything from F1.8 to F4 at 1/1000th-1/1600th (ISO set to auto) only for most of the focus to end up on the nose or ears. I have usually had IBS on but recently turned this off. I'm going to give it another couple of weeks practicing with higher shutter (1/1600th-1/2000th) and IBS off before contacting Canon. I want to eliminate this being a 'technique issue' before sounding the alarm.


I didn't zero in on technique: I offered it as one of three logical troubleshooting points. 

You are using Servo AF, right?

If this has been going on for months, in my opinion, Canon should be checking the camera. Only you know if your lens is ok, if it works on other bodies without this issue. Sending in a camera that isn't working is not "sounding the alarm," but a common sense solution!


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> 4K 120 and 8K 60 are theoretically the same size.
> Outside of RAW, the data rates are after H.265 compression.


8k 60? Do you mean 8k30? if so, then the theoretical "raw" data rate would be the same. 
Would 4k/120 be considered "raw" when it is line skipped (not cropped) mode?
Data rate after compression depends on many factors and would vary during the record period. Canon's explanation of Cinema Lite is a third to a fifth the file size pre-compression


----------



## TheSalvatore (Mar 19, 2021)

macrunning said:


> For quite a while I questioned my technique and hesitated to post anything. That is why I've been online reading forums and watching YouTube videos to get better technique and understanding of how to better use the R5 as well as reading up on others experiencing the same issue.. After reading how others have encountered the same issue I'm starting to think my technique isn't the issue. It really sucks that the eye auto focus is always back focused or front focused from the eye. I've been practicing with my dogs for months, shooting everything from F1.8 to F4 at 1/1000th-1/1600th (ISO set to auto) only for most of the focus to end up on the nose or ears. I have usually had IBS on but recently turned this off. I'm going to give it another couple of weeks practicing with higher shutter (1/1600th-1/2000th) and IBS off before contacting Canon. I want to eliminate this being a 'technique issue' before sounding the alarm.


Yeah I'm really not sure either your R5 or lenses have issue. Both my R5 bodies work flawlessly even with 3rd party lenses like Sigma. AF might miss 1-2 shots only.


----------



## dcm (Mar 19, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> I didn't zero in on technique: I offered it as one of three logical troubleshooting points.
> 
> You are using Servo AF, right?
> 
> If this has been going on for months, in my opinion, Canon should be checking the camera. Only you know if your lens is ok, if it works on other bodies without this issue. Sending in a camera that isn't working is not "sounding the alarm," but a common sense solution!


Which server AF case are you using of the 5 available? What kind of motion are you tracking? lateral? approaching? Is the focus priority release or focus? Have you modified other AF settings? Sometimes you need to tailor the settings for your shooting style/subject, as I learned when I transitioned from a 6D to a 1DXII. I don't believe there is a guide for the R AF system yet, but the 1DX I/II guides may provide a useful introduction to some of the setting in the R AF system.


----------



## Stephenmreyes (Mar 19, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> The three cameras are getting CLog 3, but CLog 2 is generally reserved for their cinema cameras. If any DSLR body style camera would get it, my money is on the R1.


weren't they going to throw it in the r5?


----------



## Stephenmreyes (Mar 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I doubt R6 has the dynamic range to benefit from C-LOG 2


weren't they going to throw it in the r5?


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 19, 2021)

GMAX said:


> Only video... How about animal eye AF for the 1DXIII with the next firmware ???



C’mon man! You know you’re going to have to upgrade to the R1 to get that.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 19, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> They seriously need alternative codecs for 8K as well, the data rates are absurd. Doubt we'll see many more improvements for video with the R5c incoming.
> 
> Only major update I want is more options for shooting speed with e-shutter, 20fps only is annoying, a 10-12fps option would be perfect.



I’ll admit that this is the only rumored feature I’ve heard about that I would like to have. 1080 @ 120 sounds cool but I’m not a video guy at all so it would probably stay on the ‘unused features’ list for me.

I don’t mind chipping pics but it would be nice to be able to dial in whatever you like. I’m no rocket surgeon but it seems like it would be a feasible if not simple thing to do. What, aside from desire, would stop it?


----------



## MaxDiesel (Mar 19, 2021)

Aspect Ratio Guides Please!!!
I’m tired of having tape on my screen! LOL


----------



## Jesse E (Mar 19, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I don’t think so. I’ve experienced it with the RF 24-15omm F4 L, RF 35mm F1.8 & RF 85mm F1.2 L


What kind of animal are you seeing this issue occur on? I just discovered / proved an issue with dog Eye AF in servo mode. 

I’m going to collect a video recording before making a big deal tho.


----------



## frjmacias (Mar 19, 2021)

Stephenmreyes said:


> weren't they going to throw it in the r5?


You could be right. I have not heard of it, but I have not been keeping up with all the rumors either.


----------



## Uri Ishay (Mar 19, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I'll be more happy if Canon will cancel the 30m limit for video. It's unnecessary and ridiculous !! And it's the easiest to solve !! I really can't understand Canon Who ignore the problem that so many Canon photographers suffer from .


----------



## macrunning (Mar 19, 2021)

Jesse E said:


> What kind of animal are you seeing this issue occur on? I just discovered / proved an issue with dog Eye AF in servo mode.
> 
> I’m going to collect a video recording before making a big deal tho.


Mostly my 4 dogs! Both portrait and action shots. I've just been trying to practice mostly in the backyard and at first thought it was just me. I even went and got glasses thinking my site was just going! As time and testing have gone on for the last few months it just seemed frustrating I was missing so many shots. As I started reading on the forums here and other sites I saw that I wasn't the only one experiencing such technical issues. Makes me feel somewhat sane again  I am still testing, just to eliminate the possibility that it is user error and there isn't some technique that I just haven't quite mastered yet.


----------



## Jesse E (Mar 19, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Mostly my 4 dogs! Both portrait and action shots. I've just been trying to practice mostly in the backyard and at first thought it was just me. I even went and got glasses thinking my site was just going! As time and testing have gone on for the last few months it just seemed frustrating I was missing so many shots. As I started reading on the forums here and other sites I saw that I wasn't the only one experiencing such technical issues. Makes me feel somewhat sane again  I am still testing, just to eliminate the possibility that it is user error and there isn't some technique that I just haven't quite mastered yet.


I can tell you right now this is the issue:

Over time, if you keep using Servo AF with Animal Eye AF on a dog, even if the indicator (blue box) stays on the dogs eye, it will over time change to focusing on the nose. I was able to make this very obvious by using a RF 50mm f/1.2 as you can more easily see the area of sharpness move forward. 

I would say for me it takes about 3-5 seconds to shift. I’ll upload a video today or this weekend and share when available.


----------



## fasterquieter (Mar 19, 2021)

I am hopeful they will enable HEVC encoding for regular 8-bit 4K video. I was really disappointed when I realized it was only for the 10-bit formats. It is a huge waste of space using H264 for anything, when the camera is capable of better compression.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 19, 2021)

Stephenmreyes said:


> weren't they going to throw it in the r5?


1) R5 has more dynamic range than R6.
2) We only expect C-LOG 3 and not C-LOG 2.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 19, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> 8k 60? Do you mean 8k30?


Yes, sorry that is what I meant.
Thanks for the correction.


David - Sydney said:


> Would 4k/120 be considered "raw" when it is line skipped (not cropped) mode?


No.
Since 4K/120 is line skipped the data rate can't be compared with 8K at all.
There is little chance of 4K/120 RAW Lite.
Maybe that is possible for the R5c but that would make the C500 Mark II look bad.


----------



## Jesse E (Mar 20, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Mostly my 4 dogs! Both portrait and action shots. I've just been trying to practice mostly in the backyard and at first thought it was just me. I even went and got glasses thinking my site was just going! As time and testing have gone on for the last few months it just seemed frustrating I was missing so many shots. As I started reading on the forums here and other sites I saw that I wasn't the only one experiencing such technical issues. Makes me feel somewhat sane again  I am still testing, just to eliminate the possibility that it is user error and there isn't some technique that I just haven't quite mastered yet.


I made a post about my experience about this over on Fred Miranda.






Canon R5 - Tracking Box is Inconsistent with Results - Animal Eye AF


There have been a number of posts on this forum regarding people having issues with the Canon R5 autofocus while using tracking + servo AF.After so...



www.fredmiranda.com


----------



## YEUP (Mar 20, 2021)

Wish I would have known Canon considers the R5 a video camera before I bought it. Hey Canon I take photographs, ever heard of that?


----------



## macrunning (Mar 20, 2021)

Jesse E said:


> I can tell you right now this is the issue:
> 
> Over time, if you keep using Servo AF with Animal Eye AF on a dog, even if the indicator (blue box) stays on the dogs eye, it will over time change to focusing on the nose. I was able to make this very obvious by using a RF 50mm f/1.2 as you can more easily see the area of sharpness move forward.
> 
> I would say for me it takes about 3-5 seconds to shift. I’ll upload a video today or this weekend and share when available.


Cool. Would certainly like to watch your breakdown on the issue. If similar I may need to do the same with my 85mm F1.2L USM lens so we can compare notes.


----------



## macrunning (Mar 20, 2021)

Jesse E said:


> I made a post about my experience about this over on Fred Miranda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! I watched the video and that's exactly what is happening. DRIFTING! I like it, but I really don't  I will say, in the second half of the video how close were you getting? It looks like maybe you were getting to close for the lense to focus. So possibly out of the focal distance range for that lens?


----------



## Jesse E (Mar 20, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Dude! I watched the video and that's exactly what is happening. DRIFTING! I like it, but I really don't  I will say, in the second half of the video how close were you getting? It looks like maybe you were getting to close for the lense to focus. So possibly out of the focal distance range for that lens?


I think that explanation would make sense, except for the fact that the lens was front focusing on the nose, rather than focusing behind her eye. That would indicate the lens has the ability to focus closer than the focus box would need. 

I intend to do more tests and update the thread on FM.


----------



## TheSalvatore (Mar 21, 2021)

Actually, if Canon decides to have new compression/bitrate for videos, perhaps they could make dual card recording possible? Since it's smaller size now. Or even dual card recording for just 1080P I'd be more than happy.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 21, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> Actually, if Canon decides to have new compression/bitrate for videos, perhaps they could make dual card recording possible? Since it's smaller size now. Or even dual card recording for just 1080P I'd be more than happy.


I actually think that most folks here have it backward.
I am expecting less compression to avoid overheating.
There is no need to use HEVC on the CFExpress card except for 4K 120


----------



## puffo25 (Mar 22, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> 1) R5 has more dynamic range than R6.
> 2) We only expect C-LOG 3 and not C-LOG 2.


Hi. I own a R5 but honestly I heard always the opposite. R6 has a slightly better dynamic range than the R5. What your statement is coming from? Do you have strong arguments to say that R5 is better than R6? I am intrigued.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 22, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Hi. I own a R5 but honestly I heard always the opposite. R6 has a slightly better dynamic range than the R5. What your statement is coming from? Do you have strong arguments to say that R5 is better than R6? I am intrigued.


I think this is common knowledge. Go to photons to photos and check out their graphs comparing the two cameras.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Mar 22, 2021)

In video it’s going to have just as much to do with what profile you use or have access to.


----------



## Jesse E (Mar 22, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Hi. I own a R5 but honestly I heard always the opposite. R6 has a slightly better dynamic range than the R5. What your statement is coming from? Do you have strong arguments to say that R5 is better than R6? I am intrigued.





Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting


----------



## puffo25 (Mar 22, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I think this is common knowledge. Go to photons to photos and check out their graphs comparing the two cameras.


Very interesting site. I was not aware about it, just dxo and few others.... Strangly however the site does not carry too many latest Sony camera like the α7 series which is excellent in terms of sensor capabilities.... (α7R III or α9 II or α7S III)
.​


----------



## Jesse E (Mar 23, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Very interesting site. I was not aware about it, just dxo and few others.... Strangly however the site does not carry too many latest Sony camera like the α7 series which is excellent in terms of sensor capabilities.... (α7R III or α9 II or α7S III)
> .​


They have all of those, they are listed as Sony ILCE-1, ILCE-7 like Sony lists the model numbers.


----------



## puffo25 (Mar 23, 2021)

Dear Jesse, thanks for the clarification. According to the photons to photos chart, the Canon R5 seams performing better in terms of ISO vs dynamic range than the Canon R6.
This is a great news since I own the R5 but I am puzzled: in fact I have see always people and youtube sample saying that since the R6 because has a smaller sensor (20 megapixels vs 45 megapixels,) the handling in low light conditions is better with the R6. It seams that according to photons to photos chart this is not the case. Correct?

Th R5 is great and by looking the online chart only the PhaseOne series are better.

The Sony ILCE-7C is I guess the ONLY real competitor to the R5 and the slopes are very similar. Am I correct?
Andrea


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 23, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Dear Jesse, thanks for the clarification. According to the photons to photos chart, the Canon R5 seams performing better in terms of ISO vs dynamic range than the Canon R6.
> This is a great news since I own the R5 but I am puzzled: in fact I have see always people and youtube sample saying that since the R6 because has a smaller sensor (20 megapixels vs 45 megapixels,) the handling in low light conditions is better with the R6. It seams that according to photons to photos chart this is not the case. Correct?
> 
> Th R5 is great and by looking the online chart only the PhaseOne series are better.
> ...


More pixels might be better at low iso but worse at high. I think the amount of pixels effects noise size compared to image size as well.


----------



## puffo25 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks @RayValdez360. I guess you are correct. So in extreme situations, ie low light (night scene) the R6 will perform better since it is obvious that unless you use a tripod, you will have to push up the ISO. And about noise, It seams the same issue. So what is the advantage, in this respect, for the R5 vs to R6? On daylight and not critical conditions only where the bigger file size, not affected by high ISO/noise or poor light conditions will provide a larger file?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 23, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Thanks @RayValdez360. I guess you are correct. So in extreme situations, ie low light (night scene) the R6 will perform better since it is obvious that unless you use a tripod, you will have to push up the ISO. And about noise, It seams the same issue. So what is the advantage, in this respect, for the R5 vs to R6? On daylight and not critical conditions only where the bigger file size, not affected by high ISO/noise or poor light conditions will provide a larger file?


Dynamic range is measured at the ISO.
(The advertized base ISO is usually the cleanest ISO and not necessarily the true analog base EV of the amp)


----------



## AlanF (Mar 23, 2021)

The reason why the DRs of the R5 and the R6 are so similar is because they are measured at the same output size, approximately that of an 8"x10" print at arms length. In other words, the output from the R5 is downresolved to be the same as for the R6.


----------



## puffo25 (Mar 23, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Dynamic range is measured at the ISO.
> (The advertized base ISO is usually the cleanest ISO and not necessarily the true analog base EV of the amp)


Ok. Thanks. Than, in essence, btw for example R5 and R6 which one perform better and you can get less noisy images @ high ISO or has also better dynamic range?


----------



## frjmacias (Mar 23, 2021)

YEUP said:


> Wish I would have known Canon considers the R5 a video camera before I bought it. Hey Canon I take photographs, ever heard of that?


Canon should definitely include more features that still photographers can benefit from, but it was pretty obvious from the beginning that their marketing for this camera was pushing it as a video-oriented camera. That is why the overheating had become such an issue when the camera first released. And I say this as someone that primarly shoots stills. I knew ahead of time that the marketing for the camera seemed to focus on video.


----------



## bergstrom (Mar 27, 2021)

R5 sd card problems, hope they fix this.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 28, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> R5 sd card problems, hope they fix this.


Once again, these YouTubers create a video that left me absolutely astonished as to how they ever got a following as photographers.


----------



## bergstrom (Mar 28, 2021)

well she brings up valid points in the hope that canon will address them with firmware updates or provide practical solutions.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 28, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> well she brings up valid points in the hope that canon will address them with firmware updates or provide practical solutions.


Really? I’d question the use of the word ‘valid’ for several of her ‘points’. Is ‘pretty it up’ really valid?

Has anybody had card issues with Sandisk cards In the R5, I know they are much more reliable in other cameras and Tony and Chelsea have a reputation for using crap cards looking for issues.

Batteries are batteries, she knows they run out but doesn’t want to carry another one, or remember to take an in car charging cable, really, that’s an issue?

Not recording video to two cards, again really? If I was doing a mission critical video shoot anywhere, let alone the other side of the world, would I really be using an R5? At minimum I’d use an Atomos to remove the time limit and give me all the video tools I’d want to shoot reliably and with redundancy if I felt it was needed.


----------



## bergstrom (Mar 28, 2021)

well, I'd attribute valid to the card problem, if there genuinely is one. But people can absolutey challenge their arguments, but if alot of people have the same problem, its either they all got a bad batch or something else.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 28, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Really? I’d question the use of the word ‘valid’ for several of her ‘points’. Is ‘pretty it up’ really valid?
> 
> Has anybody had card issues with Sandisk cards In the R5, I know they are much more reliable in other cameras and Tony and Chelsea have a reputation for using crap cards looking for issues.
> 
> ...


don't particularly agree with her comments, though I think she really likes the camera overall.

I use Sandisk for my SDCard (used from my 80D) and prograde cobalt for cfexpress... never had issues, but I also tend to format frequently vs leave a lot there over time. If it's the case, Canon should try to figure out what is going on, as standards should be standards and work for the majority.

agree with you and not her on the batteries, but it sounds like she took it out partially charged and got over 700 images? seems like a pretty decent amount, but maybe that's me.

The AF... I would expect it to try to match things it thinks is a person, the ai possibly could be trained better, but it's damned good and feel its a weird complaint. There are ways to compensate via the touch screen, joystick, always returning to centre (which I use).. I know that from time to time I do run into similar autofocus when there is a lot of clutter near the subject, but you learn to work with your tools

the video, I have to agree with her, but only a little bit (I wouldn't use it so not that interested).. it should be able to write to the SD card at same time as the CFexpress via software and the other brands do. I get the super high res stuff can't, but maybe make it clear and limit it to what the SDCard can write. It may have been done to secure performance, hard to say. Still if shooting 1080p should really be do-able.

and regarding camera bodies, yeah it's a bit of a brick. likely black and similar design because of ergonomics over time.. black is less obtrusive when you're taking photos too. but hehe it'd have been nice to have a bit of variation too.

its a bit of a fluff piece, but good to know it's still holding its own.. again I'm pretty stoked with mine, just wish I had more interesting subjects / time  but don't think that can be fixed via firmware


----------



## Deleted member 389378 (Mar 29, 2021)

I sure hope they fix the focus problems with bird photography. 
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/problems-with-af-on-birds-r5.39490/


----------



## stevelee (Mar 29, 2021)

Jesse E said:


> I can tell you right now this is the issue:
> 
> Over time, if you keep using Servo AF with Animal Eye AF on a dog, even if the indicator (blue box) stays on the dogs eye, it will over time change to focusing on the nose. I was able to make this very obvious by using a RF 50mm f/1.2 as you can more easily see the area of sharpness move forward.
> 
> I would say for me it takes about 3-5 seconds to shift. I’ll upload a video today or this weekend and share when available.


I have trouble imagining when I might want to take a picture of a dog with one eye in focus and the nose out of focus.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Mar 29, 2021)

I saw when they posted it and here are my 2 cents on the the 'flaws'...

SD Card Freeze: I almost wonder if this isn't user error. What she described isn't what people here have where they are shooting pictures and the camera locks up. She described how she puts a card in and the camera doesn't work right from that point on. It almost makes me wonder if she is ejecting while in use and it's corrupting the file system. Granted she could have an issue with cards or her camera.. but what she described is just odd... and if I were her, I would rule out cards being an issue by getting a new fast card. My only gripe on the cards is I would have preferred 2 cfx cards.

AF: Agree to some extent... when it's on, it's amazing... when not, you fall back to other means of tracking. But feel this is somewhat par for the course for any camera.

Battery Life: This is a meh imo. Power requirements are what they are, and there is always a balance between runtime, size, weight. You can buy a dummy pack or more batteries if you need more run time. My gripe however is the cost of single LP-E6NH... it should really be cheaper.

Video Limits: not an issue for me, but could see how it can be for others.

Boring Design: This I strongly disagree with. I want/prefer a highly functional and boring design. Give me a black camera that looks like a general EOS/Nikon camera and I'm happy. The camera is a tool, and would prefer it to 'blend in' the surroundings. I don't want my camera to stand out, saying "look at the expensive camera I'm holding". There are actual times I don't mount a big white, due to my surroundings. I'm also one that wishes the RF 70-200mm F4 was black to blend in a bit more.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Mar 29, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> I saw when they posted it and here are my 2 cents on the the 'flaws'...
> 
> SD Card Freeze: I almost wonder if this isn't user error. What she described isn't what people here have where they are shooting pictures and the camera locks up. She described how she puts a card in and the camera doesn't work right from that point on. It almost makes me wonder if she is ejecting while in use and it's corrupting the file system. Granted she could have an issue with cards or her camera.. but what she described is just odd... and if I were her, I would rule out cards being an issue by getting a new fast card. My only gripe on the cards is I would have preferred 2 cfx cards.
> 
> ...


The SD card thing is the worst. I’ve tried sandisk, Lexar, Sony tough. There are no issues with cfexpress. The card light keeps blinking if there is a sd card. Battery pull and take out the SD has been my fix. I have an extra 256 cfexpress for backup.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 29, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> The SD card thing is the worst. I’ve tried sandisk, Lexar, Sony tough. There are no issues with cfexpress. The card light keeps blinking if there is a sd card. Battery pull and take out the SD has been my fix. I have an extra 256 cfexpress for backup.


My SD card in the R5 is a PROGRADE 256GB 300MB READ 250MB WRITE card. I formatted it immediately after initial insertion into the R5. I've never had a problem. I'm careful to never remove or insert the card from the R5 or Prograde CFEXPRESS B/SD reader while under power as I know that can cause damage to cards. I also have Prograde for the CFExpress card with no problems.

I suggest you try Prograde if you think it is a problem with other manufacturer's cards and not a user issue.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Mar 29, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> My SD card in the R5 is a PROGRADE 256GB 300MB READ 250MB WRITE card. I formatted it immediately after initial insertion into the R5. I've never had a problem. I'm careful to never remove or insert the card from the R5 or Prograde CFEXPRESS B/SD reader while under power as I know that can cause damage to cards. I also have Prograde for the CFExpress card with no problems.
> 
> I suggest you try Prograde if you think it is a problem with other manufacturer's cards and not a user issue.



I also have the same card, am careful to not remove right away after shutdown, always unmount before pulling out of a reader... and 'knock on wood', I haven't had a lockup yet.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 29, 2021)

So where's my zebras for still? Oh yes, multi-shot hi res too.
Thank you.


----------



## Kam (Mar 29, 2021)

So, is this update really coming or nah?
The R6's main weakpoints are its horrible dynamic range and no dual slot recording.
Dual slot recording I guess I can live without, but crap DR is a no go. 

If this firmware is really bringing C Log 3 that should have better DR than CLog right? 
Canon needs to hurry. Thismoney is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## somebodE (Mar 29, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> My SD card in the R5 is a PROGRADE 256GB 300MB READ 250MB WRITE card. I formatted it immediately after initial insertion into the R5. I've never had a problem. I'm careful to never remove or insert the card from the R5 or Prograde CFEXPRESS B/SD reader while under power as I know that can cause damage to cards. I also have Prograde for the CFExpress card with no problems.
> 
> I suggest you try Prograde if you think it is a problem with other manufacturer's cards and not a user issue.


I use a Prograde memory card and my camera has still locked up multiple times. I don't think my issue is related to the memory card. It seems to lock up when I'm not actually using it. For clarification it seems to lock up when I'm walking around in search of things to take pics of. The camera is on and when I go to take a pic; I find it frozen and the only thing to do is remove the battery.


----------

